# Ill be joining youuu...



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

So aswell as our dog, cat, gerbils and hamster.

I'm rehoming a rabbit for my friend  She just doesnt have the time for it, so I said Ill give it a home, I have plenty of love to go round!!

Will upload a photo when I get one


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Here she is  Cant think of a name!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

She's gorgeous, can't help with names I'm afraid
Do you know if she's up to date with her vaccs for myxi & VHD?


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Im going to find out, somehow I doubt it, but Im going to get her vaxd


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

She is a lovely colour. Good on you for giving her a new start. Is she spayed by any chance? If not then I would make the vaccinations first priority then get this little op done. You will do her a huge favour by doing this as around 80% (or more) female rabbits contract unterine cancer. This op will prevent this and also means you can get her a neutered husbun too. Hurray!

Good luck on names. I like Martha


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah Im going to get her done too  Going to pop her to the vets for an MOT when shes settled in a bit too


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Hayley 

Lovely new addition! Such a pretty colour 
Do you like humany sounding names?
Or prefer it to sound like an animal? I wouldn't be as good with animal names haha seen as my dogs are called Izzie & Poppy which are pretty human tbh


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww, she is beautiful  Names...Honey because of the colour, Bella, Ella, Jada, Jannie, Maya, Rainey - just some of the names I've found when looking for my girls names.

*Heidi*


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> Hi Hayley
> 
> Lovely new addition! Such a pretty colour
> Do you like humany sounding names?
> Or prefer it to sound like an animal? I wouldn't be as good with animal names haha seen as my dogs are called Izzie & Poppy which are pretty human tbh


HEYYY -waves-
I prefer human names 

Woody is the only one with an animall name lol!


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

5headh said:


> HEYYY -waves-
> I prefer human names
> 
> Woody is the only one with an animall name lol!


Haha  Same! Glad or I wouldn't be able to give any opinions! Lol.
Oooo I love Ella  Someone just posted above, I think that gets my vote 
I like Roxy though as well!
Let me know what you pick


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont know if you like unusual names, heres my list that I made when looking to name Jana.

Amae- Beloved - Old French 
Hasina - Good one - Swahili 
Hoshi - Star - Japanese 
Jana - God is gracious - Hebrew 
Kiara - Name of a saint - Irish 
Maya - The great one - Latin 
Maysa - One who walks gracefully - Arabic 
Talia - Flourishing and beautiful - Greek 
Tegen - Pretty - Cornish 
Zuri - Beautiful one - Swahili 
Lyra 
Maddie

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww she is lovely, I like the name Honey for her because of her colour. Can't say I'm keen on Ella as I have one of those


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Ooo I like maya 

I do like unusual names just not too good at saying them however I can pronouce maya lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

5headh said:


> Ooo I like maya
> 
> I do like unusual names just not too good at saying them however I can pronouce maya lol


Lol, Kimba and Jana were both nearly Maya  
But are you a My-ah or a May-ah  
Kimba would have been the latter as I got her in May!

With the other names, its a case of you decide how to say it and everyone else has to say it the same  
Jana is a Jar-na not a Jan-a, I just spell it for the vets!

*Heidi*


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Oooo you got me thinking now, I originally read it as may-ah but now youve said it i like my-ah. aaahhh lol!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay maya it is, but pronounced my-ah you say it wrong, feel my wrath


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

5headh said:


> Okay maya it is, but pronounced my-ah you say it wrong, feel my wrath


Yay 
There is a Maya on the rabbit forum finally 

*Heidi*


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Yay
> There is a Maya on the rabbit forum finally
> 
> *Heidi*


Im getting her at 1 tomorrow so will post some more photos


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

5headh said:


> Im getting her at 1 tomorrow so will post some more photos


Ooohhh, photos  Heidi like photos 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

OK this is odd, I can reply to this thread yet I can't view page 2 for some reason, no matter how many times I click next page it just refreshes page one for me


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

That is confusing maybe this post will make a page 3 and you can read that one lol!

She has a name now its Maya pronounce my-ah


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

I like it  I would have pronounced it that way automatically anyway haha.
Bet you can't wait for another furry little friend to keep you company on your long days!  Exciting stuff


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> I like it  I would have pronounced it that way automatically anyway haha.
> Bet you can't wait for another furry little friend to keep you company on your long days!  Exciting stuff


I'm soo excited she coming at 1 tomorrow  12 hours to goo lol!


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Haha yeah  & you'll be sleeping most of that! So even better 
How you feeling today? & can you believe Jessica Jane went from i'm a celeb tonight! The boobs didn't save her! I was gobsmacked haha.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> Haha yeah  & you'll be sleeping most of that! So even better
> How you feeling today? & can you believe Jessica Jane went from i'm a celeb tonight! The boobs didn't save her! I was gobsmacked haha.


I know thats what I thought! I thought Willie was going!!

Yeah even better Im soo excited!! Im not to bad today took Woody in the field managed to be upright for a bit longer


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

5headh said:


> That is confusing maybe this post will make a page 3 and you can read that one lol!
> 
> She has a name now its Maya pronounce my-ah


Yay I'm allowed to read page 3 

Maya is a nice name


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

5headh said:


> I know thats what I thought! I thought Willie was going!!
> 
> Yeah even better Im soo excited!! Im not to bad today took Woody in the field managed to be upright for a bit longer


So did I! I thought there was no way a young girl with fake books was going over an old guy!  Shocked! Haha.

Aww that's good  Maybe you're slowly but surely getting better? Especially after the other day moving your room around! :


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Yay I'm allowed to read page 3
> 
> Maya is a nice name


yeyy! lol!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> So did I! I thought there was no way a young girl with fake books was going over an old guy!  Shocked! Haha.
> 
> Aww that's good  Maybe you're slowly but surely getting better? Especially after the other day moving your room around! :


I hope so 
I went to see Ivy at the home on Saturday and managed to sit with her for 30 mins so that was an improvement!!


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

5headh said:


> I hope so
> I went to see Ivy at the home on Saturday and managed to sit with her for 30 mins so that was an improvement!!


Aww that's great  Hope that's the case then!
Did you enjoy seeing her?  Don't suppose she remembered you did she?


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> Aww that's great  Hope that's the case then!
> Did you enjoy seeing her?  Don't suppose she remembered you did she?


She slept the whole time but it didnt bother me, I sat with her, spoke to her, held her hand and even sang to her  (i bet she was wishing i would shut up lol) she kinda woke up looked at me waved and then went again. I think she did recognise me a bit to get a wave straight away. But it was lovely. 
The staff said if I go again to go a little bit nearer lunch time and they'll get her up and I can maybe feed her


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

5headh said:


> She slept the whole time but it didnt bother me, I sat with her, spoke to her, held her hand and even sang to her  (i bet she was wishing i would shut up lol) she kinda woke up looked at me waved and then went again. I think she did recognise me a bit to get a wave straight away. But it was lovely.
> The staff said if I go again to go a little bit nearer lunch time and they'll get her up and I can maybe feed her


Aww that is lovely  She waved! She must have remembered you then which is so nice  I'm sure you'll go again  Bet you can't resist having a chat with her one last time! Bless her, I really love old people me  I'm such a big softy. I did a bit of voluntary work at an old peoples home last year 

You're rabbit will be there in about 45 minutes!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> Aww that is lovely  She waved! She must have remembered you then which is so nice  I'm sure you'll go again  Bet you can't resist having a chat with her one last time! Bless her, I really love old people me  I'm such a big softy. I did a bit of voluntary work at an old peoples home last year
> 
> You're rabbit will be there in about 45 minutes!


I know Im sooo excited! Just had a shower to waste some time lol! 
I never used to get on with old people, I wouldnt say hate i just didnt liike them, then i did an apprentice in a care home to get my health and social care nvq and Ivy just touched my heart and from then on I freakin have such a soft spot for old people! Especially like really old or poorly I just think theyre such fighters! I could sit a hug them all day!!


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

5headh said:


> I know Im sooo excited! Just had a shower to waste some time lol!
> I never used to get on with old people, I wouldnt say hate i just didnt liike them, then i did an apprentice in a care home to get my health and social care nvq and Ivy just touched my heart and from then on I freakin have such a soft spot for old people! Especially like really old or poorly I just think theyre such fighters! I could sit a hug them all day!!


Haha bless you  I've always loved old people, mainly because of my gran & an old woman who used to live over the road from me, so i'm always like 'awww they're so cute!' haha proper love em


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> Haha bless you  I've always loved old people, mainly because of my gran & an old woman who used to live over the road from me, so i'm always like 'awww they're so cute!' haha proper love em


They are soo cute! I like the way they just plod on


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

5headh said:


> They are soo cute! I like the way they just plod on


Same haha, just steady away  You get the odd rude ones, but on the whole they are really sweet  How is your little Maya then?


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> Same haha, just steady away  You get the odd rude ones, but on the whole they are really sweet  How is your little Maya then?


SHE SCRATCHED ME! and made me bleed lol.

Bless her, shes in my room in her hutch as its getting freezing here. She been out and had a hop about my room, apparently she is litter trained which is a plus 

Going to give her time to settle in then going to give her some fuss a bit later.


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

5headh said:


> SHE SCRATCHED ME! and made me bleed lol.
> 
> Bless her, shes in my room in her hutch as its getting freezing here. She been out and had a hop about my room, apparently she is litter trained which is a plus
> 
> Going to give her time to settle in then going to give her some fuss a bit later.


What a meany! How dare she scratch you  Haha.
So she's like a house bunny & will be able to play around in your room & stuff?
Hope she enjoys her new home


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> What a meany! How dare she scratch you  Haha.
> So she's like a house bunny & will be able to play around in your room & stuff?
> Hope she enjoys her new home


Yeah she was in the garden then i felt mean, so shes going to go inside til march time when it gets a bit warmer. Ive only just told my mum lol she wasnt too pleased 
But its my room thats my answer i pay for everything they cant complain!


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

5headh said:


> Yeah she was in the garden then i felt mean, so shes going to go inside til march time when it gets a bit warmer. Ive only just told my mum lol she wasnt too pleased
> But its my room thats my answer i pay for everything they cant complain!


Haha fair enough, as if you didn't tell your mum til it was there, tut tut 
& if you pay then fair enough, don't see why not


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

5headh said:


> Yeah she was in the garden then i felt mean, so shes going to go inside til march time when it gets a bit warmer. Ive only just told my mum lol she wasnt too pleased
> But its my room thats my answer i pay for everything they cant complain!


Please don't do this, she will overheat as she will have a full winter coat.
Rabbits cope far better with the cold than they do with the heat.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Please don't do this, she will overheat as she will have a full winter coat.
> Rabbits cope far better with the cold than they do with the heat.


So shes better off outside? I was told to bring her in, in the winter :S


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

5headh said:


> So shes better off outside? I was told to bring her in, in the winter :S


If she has been outside up until now then yes, you are better off leaving her outside and just cover her hutch to stop drafts and then pack it with hay for her to snuggle in.
If you wish her to be a house rabbit then you can make that change in April as she would have gone through her moult by then


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> If she has been outside up until now then yes, you are better off leaving her outside and just cover her hutch to stop drafts and then pack it with hay for her to snuggle in.
> If you wish her to be a house rabbit then you can make that change in April as she would have gone through her moult by then


Oh, back outside shes going then later lol.
Its just sooo windy and i dont have anything to cover her hutch with yet!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> Haha fair enough, as if you didn't tell your mum til it was there, tut tut
> & if you pay then fair enough, don't see why not


She wasnt best pleased lmao she said I have to sleep in the shed with maya


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

5headh said:


> Oh, back outside shes going then later lol.
> Its just sooo windy and i dont have anything to cover her hutch with yet!


Just pack it with hay for now, I would also advise getting a snugglesafe (a hot water bottle for animals) which you heat in the microwave and it stays warm for 8 hours I think 
Once she is spayed you can get her a friend so you won't have to worry as they will snuggle up to each other to keep warm :thumbup1:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Just pack it with hay for now, I would also advise getting a snugglesafe (a hot water bottle for animals) which you heat in the microwave and it stays warm for 8 hours I think
> Once she is spayed you can get her a friend so you won't have to worry as they will snuggle up to each other to keep warm :thumbup1:


Okay thats for letting me know but not being mean about it 

Ill get her back outside and add some more hay! I think Ive got some tarpaulin i can cover it with for now


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

5headh said:


> Okay thats for letting me know but not being mean about it
> 
> Ill get her back outside and add some more hay! I think Ive got some tarpaulin i can cover it with for now


That's ok lol, we all learn somewhere 
Tarp would work really well and once it starts to get really cold you can put an old duvet under the tarp to help hold the heat :cornut:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> That's ok lol, we all learn somewhere
> Tarp would work really well and once it starts to get really cold you can put an old duvet under the tarp to help hold the heat :cornut:


Ill have a nosey in the shed  I would put her hutch in there but its a bit cramped lol!
Ooo Ive got an old duvet acually! Now to ring my friend and tell him were on hutch moving duties


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

5headh said:


> She wasnt best pleased lmao she said I have to sleep in the shed with maya


Ot oh haha  Hope you ejoy your new winter home in the shed then


----------

